# Who has gone through patella surgery? ADVICE



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred is having patella surgery May 29th. For those of you who have gone through this, can you give me any helpful tips? He will only be getting one leg done, because the surgeon didn't feel his other leg was ready for surgery. I was told he would need to be crated for 8 weeks. He can't do the x pen because he stands on his hind legs when he wants to get out..... He will not be able to play with my other 2, run or jump for 3-4 months!!!!!!! OMG! I will have a crate in my bedroom and a crate in my family room where my guys hang out most of the day. I will have a stroller so he can come on our walks. I don't even want to chance him on the couch or bed in fear he will jump off, should I turn my back for 1 second. I need any tips you might have for getting him through this. 

Please also tell me if your after care was this strict. I want to make sure he doesn't undo what is done in surgery!

Thanks!


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

My thoughts are with you - this is going to be hard. I am interested in the normal recup also. When did Fred exhibit patella problems? I have heard it starts at 6 mos. Is his luxation a grade 3 or 4? It would be great if there was some kind of velcro brace you could use to brace the knee and help.
Phyllis


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I feel your pain, Linda. Shelby had an ACL/Patella repair. She is still limping on 3 legs, mostly when she gets up after laying down for a while. I still don't allow her to "play fight" with Kodi and she is also the one always up on her back legs, so I have to make sure she doesn't do that. I don't keep her in the x-pen anymore, because she just lays on her bed all day. The vet said it would be about 4 months before she is back to normal. 

Good luck and hugs to Fred.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG No advice here. I just hope everything turns out great for Fred and time flies. I can imagine how you feel about this. Hugs.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

No advice here either - sorry! But I am thinking of you and Fred. I hope he has a full recovery (so sorry for the long recovery period).


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I feel your pain, Linda. Shelby had an ACL/Patella repair. She is still limping on 3 legs, mostly when she gets up after laying down for a while. I still don't allow her to "play fight" with Kodi and she is also the one always up on her back legs, so I have to make sure she doesn't do that. I don't keep her in the x-pen anymore, because she just lays on her bed all day. The vet said it would be about 4 months before she is back to normal.
> 
> Good luck and hugs to Fred.


Hi Michelle, 
I do remember you talking about Shelby getting surgery. I am glad she is on the road to recovery. How long did you x pen her? Did she get up on her hind legs in there? My problem isn't the surgery, it's the after care. I feel so bad to have to keep Fred in a crate for months. Since Fred has run of the house and 2 other dogs in the house I don't see any other option. I have a dog door too. I was told it only takes one fast run or jump and it can ruin what was done. What do you do when you go out? How do you keep Shelby from jumping off the bed or couch? Did you do pool therapy? When is she allowed to jump? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

My friend's bichon frisee Carlos had complicated patella and knee tendon surgery after he fell from her arms. The surgery ended 3 PM and 9 PM we were together in the park. His leg was totally bandaged so that he cannot use it. Roki was so gentle and gave him lots of kisses. 
Next day he was running around on three legs and only problem was how to pee. Day later he figured out how to lift operated leg and pee. Week after the surgery bandages and stitches were removed and vet said that it is crucial to encourage him to use his operated leg in order not loose muscular mass which is also crucial for recovery. Two weeks after surgery he engaged in RLH with Roki without any problems. It has been a year since his surgery and there is no sign that Carlos was injured and operated. 
Eight weeks in crate??? It sounds like animal cruelty to me! You have to take care that he is not jumping to furniture and down to the floor. I watched how Carlos behaved after surgery and concluded that he knows how to take care of himself - he was cautious, rested a lot, was doing just things that he could do, stay away from very active dogs... 
My advice is to find safe room for him and baby gate that space so that other dogs cannot get to him. He needs space to move I think you do not need a stroller. He will learn to walk on three legs in a day or two. 
Here we have rehabilitation treatment after the surgery - walking in shallow swimming pool and other excersizes. Try to find if you have such possibility where you live. 
Good luck! Prayers for Fred and you 
Marina&Roki


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> My friend's bichon frisee Carlos had complicated patella and knee tendon surgery after he fell from her arms. The surgery ended 3 PM and 9 PM we were together in the park. His leg was totally bandaged so that he cannot use it. Roki was so gentle and gave him lots of kisses.
> Next day he was running around on three legs and only problem was how to pee. Day later he figured out how to lift operated leg and pee. Week after the surgery bandages and stitches were removed and vet said that it is crucial to encourage him to use his operated leg in order not loose muscular mass which is also crucial for recovery. Two weeks after surgery he engaged in RLH with Roki without any problems. It has been a year since his surgery and there is no sign that Carlos was injured and operated.
> Eight weeks in crate??? It sounds like animal cruelty to me!


I think it really depends on the exact injury as well as the exact surgery that is performed. I know dogs who have had it both ways... needing to exercise as soon as possible after surgery, and needing a longer period of immobilization. I have NEVER heard of one where the vet OK's RLH after 2 weeks, though. Even those that I know who have been encouraged to exercise, it has been controlled, low impact, on-leash exercise.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wish I could keep him in a separate room but if he jumps off or on anything it can ruin the surgery. I could put him in my office but it's far away from the other pups. I thought about putting a larger crate on a card table in front of a window. My dog walker will come mid day or late morning and afternoon. When I get home I will carry him around with me from room to room and when he's feeling better leash him to me. Surgeon said his exercise will start after I think 2 weeks. 5- 5 min walk a day, increasing min by min day by day. But absolutly no jumping, running or playing with others for 3-4 months. He will have water therapy though. I wish I could figure out a better way but I'm not coming up with anything. I can't leave him to his own devices when I'm gone. He's a jumper!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to here about Fred. No real advice to offer but did you consider making up a "safe" room temporarily with nothing to jump on so he can have a larger space? I'm not sure about your space limitations so it might not work. Water therapy sounds great and I bet that will help immensely, hope Fred likes water! I'll be thinking of you guys and hoping for the best.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Linda, No experience here, but I will be thinking of your little guy! wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Actually, I could put him in my dining room when he gets out of the red zone as far as healing. He would be able to see my guys from there. Won't be able to see out of the window though. My only concern is him getting up on his hind legs.... I'm thinking he will naturally put all the pressure on his good leg. This is something to think about. I'll have to put down something on the hard wood so he doesn't slip. Thanks! Lots of good ideas!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm thinking about the separate room idea and loving it! I'm going to put carpet down and gate it off! In the beginning I'll put the x pen in there. I have the Petagree and will train him for the next month not to stand on back legs! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby would NOT stay in the crate. Thank goodness Petco took it back. She kept everyone up with her crying and howling and the crate was on my night table with the door open and me petting her. I was so afraid that she was going to hurt herself. 

We set up the x-pen in "her corner" of the living room. This is where she stays all the time. I put her bed in it, a pee pad, and her water dish. As soon as we put her in there, she settled down and slept - all day and all night. After a week, I was able to take the cone off, unless we were going out. I carried her around, especially to go outside. She was very good and just hopped on 3 legs. This was for 2 weeks. Then I started to walk her, but only about 20 ft and back. I gradually let the walks get longer.

She still hops, but when we go for a walk (which is 1/4 mile), she walks normally. Shelby has always been my ballerina and she does try to stand on her back legs, but I don't let her. So far I still have not let her RLH and playing with Kodi is watched closely. Up to this point, everything is going well. I have to call the vet to check in, but he said she was doing great. Hope Fred is a good boy for you.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Fred needs surgery! I hope everything goes well for him.


----------

